# Signs of a dying modem/router..



## Brutalfate (Oct 6, 2009)

Recently i've been experiencing no internet/network connectivity, limitied network connectivity, painfully slow internet speeds and downloads that seems to stop around halfway. All these symptoms have occurred on 5 different PC's wired and wireless. 

After calling optus, apparently everything at their end looks fine and we've just received a replacement cable from the house to the optus box, i think it may be the modem (Netgear CG814WG series).

Any ideas? On speednet I usually get up to 18mbps, right now its on 1mbps, yesterday the page wouldn't load.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2009)

that does sound like a bad modem to me.

"limited connectivity" means that you arent getting an IP address from the DHCP server in the router, which means you've lost connection to it - thats a pretty sure sign somethings screwing up.

since you tested wired and wireless on several PC's, you've ruled that out - leaving just the router itself as the source of the fault.
(you wont lose DHCP due to the ISP's end of things since thats local, and you wouldnt lose IP addresses if it was just the modem side of things - some core hardware of the router is failing, by the sounds of it)

my suggestion for a replacement would be what i use, the dynalink RTA1025W (also sold as the netcomm NB6plus4W)


----------



## IINexusII (Oct 6, 2009)

give it a good punch  works for me lol


----------



## Brutalfate (Oct 6, 2009)

@ Mussels, thanks for the advice, I think i remember the dynalinks being quite popular when i did work experience at TPG.. 

And yes. nothing a sledge hammer won't fix


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2009)

Brutalfate said:


> @ Mussels, thanks for the advice, I think i remember the dynalinks being quite popular when i did work experience at TPG..
> 
> And yes. nothing a sledge hammer won't fix



dynalink dissapeared off the market, because they were bought out by netcomm.

best part is, you can crossflash between them  my dynalink has been a 'netcomm' with the latest firmware for some time


----------



## twilyth (Oct 6, 2009)

I would try a hard reset of the router before buying anything.  You will lose all of your custom configuration, but it will tell you whether or not the bios was corrupted.  A

Also unplug it for at least a half hour and then try it.  If the problem initially goes away but then comes back, it's definitely a bad router.

Good luck


----------

